
Mystery of sonic weapon attacks at US embassy in Cuba deepens - ranit
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/sep/14/mystery-of-sonic-weapon-attacks-at-us-embassy-in-cuba-deepens
======
MrQuincle
Suppose it is some kind of surveillance setup that went wrong?

We know that we can use electromagnetic disturbances to infer the location of
(moving) objects. See e.g. [http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/133936-using-
wifi-to-see-...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/133936-using-wifi-to-see-
through-walls)

It someone cranked up the Wifi senders, they might have just microwaved their
brains.

Of course rather than WiFi they could have used anything around the 2.4G Hz
band.

EM makes more sense to me than ultrasound.

